# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger ??

## caressa

heyhey

Ik heb een vraagje
Ik ben nu al zeker 5 maanden gestopt met de pil omdat we bezig zijn met een baby.
Nu was ik vorige maand 1 week overtijd en heb ik een test gedaan daar uit bleek dat ik zwanger was niet duidelijk maar er was wel een kruisje te zien.
Nu was ik 2 dagen na de test toch weer ongesteld geworden,
maar ben wel misselijk en heb ik als ik op sta s'ochtends een harde buik en moet ik heel veel plassen.

dus mijn vraag is eigelijk kun je als je zwanger bent toch nog ongesteld worden 

groetjes caressa

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi,

Het komt niet vaak voor maar het kan inderdaad dat je tijdens de eertse weken van je zwangerschap toch nog ongesteld bent/wordt.
Voorbeeld: mijn tante is bij haar eertse zwangerschap nog een aantal maanden gewoon ongesteld geworden.
Toch lijkt het me verstandig als je even langs de huisarts gaat.

gr
deylanna

----------


## caressa

> Hoi,
> 
> Het komt niet vaak voor maar het kan inderdaad dat je tijdens de eertse weken van je zwangerschap toch nog ongesteld bent/wordt.
> Voorbeeld: mijn tante is bij haar eertse zwangerschap nog een aantal maanden gewoon ongesteld geworden.
> Toch lijkt het me verstandig als je even langs de huisarts gaat.
> 
> gr
> deylanna



heyhey

bedankt voor je advies ik ga deze week nog afwachten of ik ongesteld word en anders ga ik naar de huisarts.
mijn moeder was ook 5 maanden zwanger van mijn 2ling broertje en mij en ze wist het pas bij de 5de maand wand al die maanden is ze gewoon ongesteld geweest ze merkte het alleen der aan dat ze dikker werd 
kan dat erfelijk zijn denk je.

Groetjes caressa

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi,

Of het erfelijk is weet ik eigenlijk niet. Het zou natuurlijk zo maar kunnnen.
Zoals ik in mijn vorige post al melde is mijn tante de eerste maanden van haar zwangerschap ook gewoon telkens ongesteld geworden. Ze werd zelfs de eerste maanden niet eens dikker, want je kon echt totaal niet aan haar zien dat ze zwanger was. Tegen het einde van de zwangerschap had ze maar een heel klein buikje, terwijl er toch een flink kind van rond de zeven pond inzat.
Het vrouwelijk lichaam is eigenlijk maar een raar iets als je het zo bekijkt, vind je ook niet?????
Laat je nog even weten of je toch ongesteld bent geworden, of dat je eventueel een test hebt gedaan???

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## caressa

ik ben nog niet ongesteld gewoorden ben nu 2 dagen over tijd maar ik wacht nog een weekje en als het dan nog niet zo is dan ga ik naar de huisarts.
ik laat je weten hoe het gaat en of ik ongesteld word alvast bedankt voor het
reageren op mijn vragen.

groetjes caressa

----------


## caressa

nou ik ben ongesteld geworden en ben toch voor de zekerheid naar de huisarts geweest maar ik ben niet zwanger wel wil ik heel graag een kindje het is maar afwahten wanneer het zo ver is.

hoe lang duurt het eigelijk voordat dat spul wat in de pil zit uit je lichaam is 
want duurt nu wel heel erg lang aangezien we het altijd doen op de tijd dat ik mijn
eitje los laat maar steeds weer niks 

groetjes caressa

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Caressa niet ieder lichaam werkt, en is hetzelfde, wat bij de een jaren kan duren, kan bij de ander een paar weken duren voor het stofje van de pil weg is uit je lichaam. Ik weet wel een heel stel mensen die dol graag een kindje wilde en er zeer geforceerd mee bezig waren, dat geeft stress en stress in niet goed meis, dat heeft weer de weerslag op je lichaam. Ik zou zeggen ga is spontaan te werk en niet perse met de eisprong, zien waar het schip strand en wie weet meis als je wat relaxter te werk gaat ben je ineens zwanger. Stress van ik wil/wij willen een baby is niet goed meis, dat werkt juist averechts ben benieuwd meis, gun jullie je kleine wondertje. De tijd, hoe moeilijk nu ook voor jullie, komt, weet ik zeker. En het is een goed bedoeld advies hoor, want ik gun jullie een klein wonder, want dat is het, een wonder, liefs Chicka

----------


## caressa

ja ik heb nu ook zoiets als het komt dan komt het ik ga er niet meer op zitten wachten want dan word ik toch iedere keer teleur gesteld  :Wink: 

groetjes cares

----------


## naomy

Hallo
ik heb een hele dringende vraag
ik ben net met mijn vriend naar bed geweest en ik
gebruik niet de pil
maar we hebben wel een condoon gebruikt
de condoon is niet gescheurt maar er is wel voorvocht ingekomen
maar niks in mij 
kan ik nu zwanger zijn
ik ben gewoon heel bang en ik hoop dat jullie
me kunnen helpen xx naomy pleas geef me antwoord !

----------


## Nikky278

Als er geen voorvocht/sperma in je is gekomen, hoef je je echt nergens druk om te maken. Zeker als het condoom niet gescheurd is kun je er gerust van uit gaan dat er niks aan de hand is. Je kunt naar mijn mening niet zwanger zijn nu. 

Xx

----------

